# Nuclear Explosions since 1945 - Flash Animation



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 10, 2010)

I would have never guessed that there had been so many.

"1945-1998" by Isao Hashimoto: CTBTO Preparatory Commission


Wheels


----------



## Smoke (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow, just wow...

Why would we (or anyone else for that matter) need to detonate so many?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 11, 2010)

Interesting. There was a lot of testing going on to develop larger and more powerful bombs. I remember the days of MAD.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 17, 2010)

Sooo... France blew nukes in Asia? Really. Somethings not right.

And what lesson do you take away from this? 2053 nukes and world still lives.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 18, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Sooo... France blew nukes in Asia? Really. Somethings not right.



France exploded nukes in Algeria and (currently) in the Margueses.

The UK began testing in Australia, then Christmas Island.


----------



## LDSModeller (Jul 18, 2010)

syscom3 said:


> France exploded nukes in Algeria and (currently) in the Margueses.
> 
> The UK began testing in Australia, then Christmas Island.



Also used Mururoa Atoll in French Polynesia in the Pacific

See link
Moruroa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Regards

Alan


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 18, 2010)

LDSModeller said:


> Also used Mururoa Atoll in French Polynesia in the Pacific
> 
> See link
> Moruroa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



Yes, I meant that atoll, not the Marqueses archiepelago.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 18, 2010)

I meant Asia proper. Unless, I saw something incorrectly, it looked like it was claimed that France and UK exploded nukes in SEA. Surely did not see that right.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2010)

The French certainly came late to the party but then set off a lot. They set off 4 times the amount of the British in less time, guess we were just more reluctant to test. Still an interesting video to watch and we are all still alive for now and there have been a couple more Nukes go off since 1998.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> The French certainly came late to the party but then set off a lot. They set off 4 times the amount of the British in less time, guess we were just more reluctant to test. Still an interesting video to watch and we are all still alive for now and there have been a couple more Nukes go off since 1998.




Didnt the UK use proven US warhead designs? Or even be in the devoplement of some of the warheads and take advantage of US tests?


----------



## krieghund (Jul 20, 2010)

Some tests not mentioned;

In October 1944, the island of Rugen, a witness watched the detonation of a "disintegration bomb". (possible test of "Little Boy" type) plans or device recovered from U-234 which was en-route to Japan but surrendered to U.S.

There is a disputed report about the Japanese atomic program being able to test a nuclear weapon in Korea on August 12, 1945, a few days after the atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki on August 6 and 9, and three days before the Japanese surrender on August 15.


In September 1979, a double flash over the Indian Ocean detected by a U.S. satellite was suspected of being a South African nuclear test, in collaboration with Israel (this event is known as the Vela Incident).


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 20, 2010)

krieghund said:


> Some tests not mentioned;
> 
> In October 1944, the island of Rugen, a witness watched the detonation of a "disintegration bomb". (possible test of "Little Boy" type) plans or device recovered from U-234 which was en-route to Japan but surrendered to U.S.
> 
> ...



You forgot to mention that witnesses reported UFO's with swastika's were also seen at "Rugen" and in Korea.

Have you taken your medicines today?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ouch... easy fellas.


----------



## Naoned (Jul 21, 2010)

syscom3 said:


> France exploded nukes in Algeria and (currently) in the Margueses.
> 
> The UK began testing in Australia, then Christmas Island.





First explosion of a French nuclear bomb was in the early 60's in the Algerian Sahara, later they were tested in the Mururoa atoll in the Pacific (Tahiti area). The test stoped in the 90's after J Chirac decision.


----------



## krieghund (Jul 21, 2010)

syscom3 said:


> You forgot to mention that witnesses reported UFO's with swastika's were also seen at "Rugen" and in Korea.
> 
> Have you taken your medicines today?






Ouch 1st direct slap on this board, I will just give the benefit of the doubt and pass it off as friendly banter.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 21, 2010)

krieghund said:


> Ouch 1st direct slap on this board I will just given the benefit of the doubt and pass it off as friendly banter.




I was intending to be funny, sorry if it came off wrong.

As for the two "incidents", they never happened. Not one iota of evidence and proof has come about. Just pure speculation with a bit of conjecture seasoned by wishfull thinking.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow if thats accurate thats pretty cool! and a bit frightening but ah..


----------



## krieghund (Jul 21, 2010)

Actually, both have filed Intel reports (unfortunately I don't have my repository with me where I'm located)

The days following the Baltic incident there are reports of widespread electrical faults which today sound like EMP. This was probably a fissile yield anyway as was the Korean blast.

The one on Korea resulted in a special drive to the opposite coast by the U.S. after the Inchon landings. Yes I know we would drive across to break the Chinese supply lines. 

The best story is U-234, we probably delivered the cargo to Japan by a different means.

The complete story of the German A-bomb research is still classified and FOIA can't get the documents released even at this late date.

I'm pretty conservative and don't jump to conclusions but only after research and study do I express an opinion and each person is entitled to his. I also do not subscribe about the Nazis being the master race but there is a conundrum here, oppressive, restrictive societies do not usually produce great strides in acheivement. 

I just see smoke here, does it mean fire or is it just covering up the mirrors. There are just some very convenient coincidences here and we are just told to ignore the man behind the curtains and 1+1=3.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 23, 2010)

WTF are you talking about, krieghund?? Your post sounds like the rantings of a madman. How about some context for that drivel.


----------



## shaba (Sep 29, 2010)

they forgot the south african test in 1979


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 14, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> WTF are you talking about, krieghund?? Your post sounds like the rantings of a madman. How about some context for that drivel.



Krieghund, you left a very insulting visitor message for me calling me out. If you don't like Mods asking you to provide evidence for your farfetched claims, then you can leave. In fact I'll be glad to help you.

I'll ask you again... you have any evidence of the BS you posted above? And I highly encourage you to provide the forum with non-disparaging response. Highly.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Lock and load.....

Charles


----------



## tail end charlie (Oct 14, 2010)

syscom3 said:


> Didnt the UK use proven US warhead designs? Or even be in the devoplement of some of the warheads and take advantage of US tests?



I think it was more the signing up to polaris and later trident.

on the positive side it all gave a bikini a new name.


----------



## CliffyB (Oct 14, 2010)

Well according to that over 3/4 of the surface of the Earth should be a nuclear wasteland full of mutant zombies and 1,000 mile deep craters. Its a miracle any of us are still alive!


----------



## tail end charlie (Oct 14, 2010)

CliffyB said:


> Well according to that over 3/4 of the surface of the Earth should be a nuclear wasteland full of mutant zombies and 1,000 mile deep craters. Its a miracle any of us are still alive!



There still are huge tracts of land contaminated in Australia Asia and the USA, the USA has paid out over 500 million dollars compensation to downwinders, it was actually a tourist attraction in Nevada. Muroroa and Bikini atols are still uninhabited and the Marshall Islands are the most radioctively contaminated on earth with residents suffering birth defects and cancers.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 14, 2010)

No doubt that above and below ground testing is highly deleterious to normal health margins.

But you have to admit that the number of nuclear ordnance expended kinda dismisses the supposed myth that a nuclear winter would immediately occur. Don't get me wrong, I understand that 200,000 of these things lit off all at once would certainly have a major effect upon life as we know it, but I find the Carl Sagan predictions politically motivated.


----------



## krieghund (Oct 20, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Krieghund, you left a very insulting visitor message for me calling me out. If you don't like Mods asking you to provide evidence for your farfetched claims, then you can leave. In fact I'll be glad to help you.
> 
> I'll ask you again... you have any evidence of the BS you posted above? And I highly encourage you to provide the forum with non-disparaging response. Highly.



Friend

First, I responded off line as to not drag this into the open forum

Second, your response was less than kind and my private mail to you was a criticism for decorum in the forum

Thirdly, if you have observed my other posts you know I do back up factually and I have studied this subject for some time and have evidence that begs answers

I have never disparaged anyone on this forum

Regards

Charlie


----------



## BombTaxi (Oct 20, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> No doubt that above and below ground testing is highly deleterious to normal health margins.
> 
> But you have to admit that the number of nuclear ordnance expended kinda dismisses the supposed myth that a nuclear winter would immediately occur. Don't get me wrong, I understand that 200,000 of these things lit off all at once would certainly have a major effect upon life as we know it, but I find the Carl Sagan predictions politically motivated.



Nuclear winter would occur in a totally different scenario - a nuclear war between NATO and the Warsaw Pact would have seen more warheads detonated in a few days than in human history up to that point. With accompanying destruction of infrastructure and governance (the primary objective of the detonations), nuclear winter would be almost inevitable. Don't forget that even in the late 50s when the US were detonating large numbers of test warheads, the frequency of explosion was less than would be encountered in a war, and they were carried out under semi-controlled circumstances, away from inhabited areas, significantly mitigating, although not eliminating the worst biological side effects of the explosions.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 20, 2010)

krieghund said:


> Friend
> 
> First, I responded off line as to not drag this into the open forum
> 
> ...



First, you posted your complaint as a visitor message for everyone on the forum to see.

Second, my comment holds and as pissed off as I was about your public response and dragging the Mods through the mud, I would suggest you got off easy. Others might not have been so kind.

Third, I'm still waiting for your "evidence" that would prove to be the most historic news finding of the century to date.

Now, you can choose to drop this (highly recommended) or post your evidence of either the Japanese or German detonation.


----------



## krieghund (Oct 20, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> First, you posted your complaint as a visitor message for everyone on the forum to see.
> 
> Second, my comment holds and as pissed off as I was about your public response and dragging the Mods through the mud, I would suggest you got off easy. Others might not have been so kind.
> 
> ...



I sincerely owe you an apology. Please excuse my ignorance of the messaging system, I was under the impression that I was only contacting you. To further show my ignorance could you inform me how I can view the visitor messages.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just click on your (or any forum members) name. It will take you to the user profile.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 20, 2010)

When the nukes would be detonated en mass upon cities and missle fields, there would be a lot of smoke generated from the burning cities, refineries, forests and prairies.

That's what would be the cause of a "nuclear winter". Too what degree it would be is open to debate. It might be as severe as predicted, or it may not. Either way, I hope we never find out.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 20, 2010)

Amen brother. Amen.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 20, 2010)

I thought the Uranium enrichment that the Germans tried never resulted of anything. Did the U-235 shipment to Japan actually happen or is it a theory?


----------



## krieghund (Oct 21, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> I thought the Uranium enrichment that the Germans tried never resulted of anything. Did the U-235 shipment to Japan actually happen or is it a theory?





This book was published in 2000 and does an excellent job of detailing the mission and preceding events prior to its voyage to Portsmouth in May of 1945. It is documented that the U-boat and its escort had two stops before Portsmouth. The author does not subscribe to the issue if the fissionable (if it was) material aboard the U-234 was in part delivered to the Japan via the Enola Gay or Bock's Car or if an assembled weapon was retrieved. 

Very in-depth coverage of the crew members and most of the inventory. I say most of the inventory because the author alludes to the fact that many different agencies (as will as drunken sailors looting the ship) had their finger in the pie and some items were removed stealthy prior to the official USN inventory being performed.

The author also discusses the subject of the gold/lead containers containing what the on board Japanese Engineer/scientist labeled as U-235. But passenger that had not too a lengthy description but is vital to the fusing problems experienced in the Manhattan project, Herr Schlicke. He is better described in the books on Paper Clip. 

I will be providing more stuff as soon as I can find it. I need to find my copies of letters from Oppenheimer to General Groves written in early 1945 describing the status of the program and the earliest a practical weapon could be assembled. Then U-234 came along and the status changed. Please bear with me.


----------

